# Archery Research?



## Bighook (Aug 12, 2003)

has anyone heard what AR will be comming out with?

when will it be out?


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 22, 2003)

i think they are just adding target colors this year. suppossed to come out at the trade show later this month.

-matt


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

There are some top secret things in the works. It should be even more fun this year than last. You will like what you see.


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

They are probably still doing "archery research" (waiting to see what everyone else is going to do) before they make any more copies of existing styles of bow on the market today.


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

Funny guy, the AR bow has more innovations than most I have seen in the last few years. About the only thing similar to any other is the long riser design, I think almost every company has some sort of design that way. The riser it self is something never before seen. There are other innovations that make the bow shoot better that you don’t see but only realize after shooting it.


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

I dont think they need to copy anyone. I do think you will see some try to copy AR
They are great looking and they shoot super smooth.
I own an AR 37 it is even quieter then my Ultratec, 3rd bow is a Diamondback, I would not sell any of them so I cant be accused of being biased


----------



## bowpro12 (Feb 20, 2003)

*LUV MY AR's!*

Thanks for the hint Joe! I suspect you know more, so why not come clean!!!!!

For those attending the trade shows - throw us a bone !!!!!!


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

My guess is a cps somewhere in the pse empire!!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I agree with travis, They have been in hostile talks with darton over the CPS cam. What you can design your self you sue for.

Reed

Travis are you off the the 3d this weekend? AD and I are heading out on sat.

R


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

They have a cam and 1/2 versions of the 31,34,and 37. I didn't get a chance to shoot them today though. It basically looks like their old cam on each end.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

difference is they have modules and the top cam is what controls the nock travel. The modules will be sold in sets. 3/8" of draw length adjustment on each cam.


----------



## bowpro12 (Feb 20, 2003)

OK Vaughn, this is not fair. I shoot for AR and I didn't even know about this. When can we expect to see some pics.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Diane will post them tonight on the PSE sight if she has time. 
Several new deals this year.


----------



## lfife (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody know if the speed is increased with these new cams?


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I don't have any idea what the set ups were but they shot the AR37 with the Ram and Half at 317 fps. 

They also have a new target color bow out. The riser and limbs are black and the limb pockets and the cams are anodized red. Sounds cool but I have not seen one yet.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

That sound sweet. Might have to get me one of those.


----------



## lfife (Jan 23, 2004)

317 ft/sec, that is 5 ft/sec faster than the 2003 AR-37. Sounds great! If the new cams are as smooth as the 2003 models then we are in for real treat!


----------



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

*AR-37*

Not to be a trouble maker, but I had a 2003 AR-37 and it did not even come close to 312f.p.s even with IBO spec.'s.

Nice smooth shooting bow and very quiet!!!!!!

Just was not fast enough.

Shawn


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Bighorn,
That is one of the first I have heard of. I have heard that AR came closer to their IBO ratings than most bows. I know my 309 fps rating on my AR34 was alot closer than my 317 fps rating on my older Carrera. I shot the AR34 at 64 lbs with a 340 grain arrow and 28" draw and it shot 281-285 fps. I figured if I was 2" longer draw at 7-9 fps for each inch, would be 300 fps and then take off my peep, d loop, and lower my arrow weight to 5 grains per pound, I would have been over my 309 fps rating.


----------



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

I took off the factory string leeches, no peep installed and using only one brass nock. Was at the Pro Shop and was testing it side by side against a Darton Avalanche. 29" draws on both bows.
The AR-37 got smoked.......

Like I said, good shooting bow! Quiet! No Vibration!
Just not enough speed.

Shawn


----------



## hangunnr (Mar 8, 2003)

Well guys I'm at the show now. The target color is as Vaughn stated, flat black riser with satin red cams and limb pockets. The string and cables are red and black.

I did shoot both the 34" and the 37" with the Ram and 1/2. Both are very quiet with absolutely no shock. These are gonna do well.

hangunnr


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*More...*

keep the info comeing, gotta have more,more,MORE...


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

AR Blade bow. The picture does not do it justice.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

keyman is the only change they went with the was new ram and a half? will the new cam set up work on a 2003 model ar bow? just curious to see what's going to happen and what are the changes on the cable and string?
rob k


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes, the cams will work on the 2003 but you won't be able to buy just the cams for at least one year. I think that is only change. I wish they would have offered a little more. A 39" bow with higher brace height and maybe a little slower would not hurt anything. I wish they would have made a true target bow with that good ol AR grip. Target shooters gotta love it.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Sorry the picture didn't reproduce as well as I would have liked on the forum. It does come out quite nice in print.

Testing the bow at 29 inches would probably drop the IBO down to around 290-95 fps. The 2004 is quite a bit faster than last year's model and the Ram and 1/2 is 4-5 fps faster than the Ram Cam although they both are currently rated at 312, I believe. The engineer assured me that it was faster.

I couldn't discern any difference in feel between the cams and it was absolutely silent/vibration free as last year's model. Much more draw length adjustability this year as well.

It really is quite attractive.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*might be me*

that ram and a half might just be my next bow. like to know more about the eccentrics and string lengths,if there is any creep if you come off the wall etc.


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: might be me*



MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> *ram and a half*


Am I the only one that got a giggle from that.  They could have put a little more effort in the name.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2004)

*Buy one Mikey*

Then U can tell the rest of us.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2004)

*Ram and a half*

And browning has the Mirage 1.5..


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

I shot them both, the Ram and Half and the Browning. The Ar has a good wall and I think it comes off a little slower, not as big a jump. It has bearings not bushings so it should be a tad faster. I liked it enough to get them on order. The Browning shot very good also, the best Browning I have shot in awhile. I also have them on order.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm a Bowtech man through and through, but that new Pewter/Red AR is sooooooo pretty, I might just have to get one to hang on my wall for decoration. They are some smooth shooters too.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Sweet Bow*

Sweet shooting bows. I shot the AR 37.....smooth, good speed, little if any handshock, and nice looks. From what I could tell, only paint and new cam for this year. Ram cam is suppose to fit last years models too, but I would check for their availability later this year.


----------



## Bighook (Aug 12, 2003)

*shipping*

when will they ship the new AR's.

Does anyone know if they will have any at the ASA in Gainesville Fla. for us to shoot or look at.


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

The new Ram 1/2 should be shipping in March, at least that is the latest word. They tend to be better than projections for shipping. I am not sure if they will have them at any ASA shoots.


----------

